# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > سبعة دقائق >  >  الحلقة الثانية من برنامج سبعة دقائق

## خالد عيساوي

*نحن في مؤسسة حياة القلوب سعيدين انو نتلاقي معاكم تاني
والحلقة الليلة بعنوان الحب والالم





			
				البرنامج معتمد علي التفاعل والاسئلة
منتظرنكم
اسرة المؤسسة
			
		



*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*اي الم في الدنيا سببه حب شيئ ما
واحدة نطت قالت : حركة ولا الم
قلت ليها : دي بداية المحاضرة ركزي
معليش طيب
كلامك صاح وانا قلته كدة المحاضرة الفاتت
نواصل
الالم يحدث لثلاثة اسباب :
الالم بسبب فقد محبوب
حاجة بتحبها وتفقدها حتي لو بسيطة
كيف ؟
اديكم نموذج
 كان هناك شاب كان اكتر حاجة بحبها علاقاتو الاجتماعية ، وكان مستمتع جدا بهذا وكان يشارك اصدقائه في كل المناسبات ويجامل بطريقة كبيرة اعراس واتراح ، الي ان جاء يوم اضطر الي ان يبيت في المستشفي مع احد افراد اسرته ، وكان يتوقع ان يردو له اصحابه مجاملاته هذه ، ومر اليوم الاول دون ان يسال عنه احد ولو بالتلفون وتالم هذا الشاب الي انه طمن نفسه انو حيسالو عنه بكرة ، وبجهزو في الاشياء البجيهو بيها ، ومر اليوم الثاني ولم ياتي احد ولم يسال احد تالم ولكن تماسك ، ومر اليوم الثالث والرابع فجن جنونه واتصدم حيث لم احتمال لهذا ، وعندما مر اليوم الخامس قرر قرارا نهائيا ان لا يشتغل بعلاقاته الاجتماعية كثيرا حتي لا يتألم مرة اخري
فحبه للعلاقات الاجتماعية تحول الي عدم رغبة فيه بسبب الالم الكبير الذي ذاقه .
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الخوف من فقد محبوب
في هذه الحالة المحبوب موجود بس خايف انك تفقده مثل بيرد مكير كانت تحلم ب ( شهرة +والمال + البيت السمح ) ، الا ان انها كانت تقول لست سعيدة سعادة كاملةلا ني قلقة وخائفة من فقد هذه الاحلام التي تحققت وارجع لايام الفقر والعوذ وهذا لا احبه ولا استطيع ان اتعايش معه .
كمان ممكن نقول لاعبين الدوري الايطالي من اغني لاعبين العالم ، هل هم سعيدين سعادة كاملة ولا يؤرقهم شيئ 
لا طبعا
انهم خائفين من فقدهم للنجومية بسبب اصابة في الملعب تبعده من الملاعب فهم في هاجس مستمر من فقد ما يحبونه ، لذلك تجد اللاعب العائد من اصابة طفيفة لا يؤدي اداء جيد في اولي المباريات التي يلعبها لخوفه من تجدد الاصابة بالرغم من شفاءه التام منها
وكما يقول المثل ( الوصول للقمة ليس صعبا ، وانما الصعب المحافظة عليه . )
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*صراع محبوبات
في واحد قال لي ممكن بنفس طريقة الحركة والحب يكون في اكتر من محبوب بيئلم 
قلت ليه فعلا دي النقطة الكنت عاوز اقولها حسي ..
اللي هي صراع المحبوبات
نحن في السبب الكم ( التالت ) شطاااااااااار
انو يكون في اكتر من محبوب فانت تعيش في قلق والم ايهما تختار.
مثلا ( الامتحانات والتلفزيون )
طبعا التلفزيون دا ما بكون حلو الا ايام الامتحانات سيبو
عشان اقرب ليكم الموضوع اكتر وبصورة احسن مثلا ( الرحلة والامتحانات ) ، اصحابك بتصلو عليك وبحاولو يقنعو فيك انو لازم تمشي معاهم الرحلة وانو باقي علي الامتحانات اسبوع ابدا من بكرة ، وانت عارف اذا مشيت الرحلة ممكن ما تصل للدرجة العاوزة انت بسبب ضياع الزمن في الرحلة
وايضا اخوانا ناس الشهادة السودانية يكون في واحد او واحدة عشان ما يزعلو يعني رغبتم انو مهندسين لكن طبعا اسرة الشعب السوداني بحبو اولادها يكونو دكاترة
فتكون في صراع وضغط والم في اي الخيارات ستختار .
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*العلاقة بين الحب والالم 
تتكون العلاقة من جزئين :
الاول :كلما : زاد الحب كلما زاد الخوف والالم من الفقد
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الثاني : كلما زاد الالم كل ما قل الحب :

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*
ماذا نستفيد من هذه الفكرة
·      لا تحب بشدة ما يمكن ان تفقده بسهولة : كما يقول اهلنا لا تتعلق بالحبال الدائبة حتي لا تتالم الم شديد في شيئ لا يستحق ، كتعلق فتيات هذا العصر بشاب في الدراسة قد تخسره في اي لحظة لاي سبب من الاسباب ( عدم المسئولية ، اكتشاف علاقات مشبوهة ، تصرف غير لائق منه ، رفض اهل الفتاة للشاب بسبب رؤية فيه لا تراها البنت او لا تعيرها اهتماما ولكن رفض بسببها . )
وكذلك الشاب يتعلق بفتاة وهو يعلم يقينا انه لن يتزوجها بسبب الفوارق الاجتماعية ، او عدم جاهزيته وطريقه الطويل واحتمالية زواجها من اخر لنفس السبب اي عريس جااااهز
انا لا اقول لا تحب شيئ ولكن اجعل مرونة او احتمال فقده لا تتالم الم شديد يؤثر في بقية حياتك 
اي كن واقعيا في محبوباتك وارجع حبك لحب رب العالمين تسلم 
·      لا تتألم بما تحب ان تصل اليه : لانك ستكون غير راغب في عمله مرة اخري ، فتخيل انك عندك امتحان وقرايتك كتيرة وتتذكر الفشل والسقوط سيزيد الطين بلة ولن تستطيع فعل شيئ ، ام اذا استخدمت دوافعك التي تساعدك علي الانجاز ستحصل علي النتيجة المطلوبة باذن الله
·      تألم بما تحب ان تتركه : الالم ينفع كما ذكر في هذه المحاضرة لترك شيئ خاطيئ
·      لا تألم من تحبهم حتي لا تفقدهم : لانهم لا يريدون ان يتالمو فيفضلون الابتعاد عنك .تم بحمد الله
                        	*

----------


## aaddil

*مشكور خالد عيساوي , عرض رهييب , بخت الرضا بس ,,,
                        	*

----------


## المجمر مكاوى

*مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مشكورين علي المرور 
ونتمني لكم كل الفائدة
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*مشكور الحبيب عيساوى
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مشكور الاخ فنان
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
التطبيق يجعل منك شخص اخر ايجابي
بالتوفيق يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*العلاقة بين الحب والالم 
 تتكون العلاقة من جزئين :
 الاول :كلما : زاد الحب كلما زاد الخوف والالم من الفقد
الثاني : كلما زاد الالم كل ما قل الحب 

كلام زي الورد يا خالد ... لك من الشكر أجزله وربنا يديك العافية ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					


·      لا تحب بشدة ما يمكن ان تفقده بسهولة : كما يقول اهلنا لا تتعلق بالحبال الدائبة حتي لا تتالم الم شديد في شيئ لا يستحق ، كتعلق فتيات هذا العصر بشاب في الدراسة قد تخسره في اي لحظة لاي سبب من الاسباب ( عدم المسئولية ، اكتشاف علاقات مشبوهة ، تصرف غير لائق منه ، رفض اهل الفتاة للشاب بسبب رؤية فيه لا تراها البنت او لا تعيرها اهتماما ولكن رفض بسببها . )
وكذلك الشاب يتعلق بفتاة وهو يعلم يقينا انه لن يتزوجها بسبب الفوارق الاجتماعية ، او عدم جاهزيته وطريقه الطويل واحتمالية زواجها من اخر لنفس السبب اي عريس جااااهز
انا لا اقول لا تحب شيئ ولكن اجعل مرونة او احتمال فقده لا تتالم الم شديد يؤثر في بقية حياتك 
اي كن واقعيا في محبوباتك وارجع حبك لحب رب العالمين تسلم 





 
عشان كده خليك زينا وإقتنع بالوضع الراهن لمن ربنا يفتحها عليك بعد داك تفكر في الحب والزواج ...

مشكور مرة أخري يا رائع ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وكيف هو حب الله ؟
هل توجد فيه ايضا هذه العلاقة المضطردة بين الحب والالم ؟
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وكيف هو حب الله ؟
هل توجد فيه ايضا هذه العلاقة المتطردة بين الحب والالم ؟



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
:coffee:
الله سبحانه حبه ثابت وتدور حوله كل المحبوبات 
فانت زواجك مثلا عشان رب العالمين
كيف ؟
عشان الرسول قال الزواج نصف الدين
ليه
عشان بحب الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم
ليه 
عشان بي حبه بوصل لي حب رب العالمين
ليه بتحب ربالعالمين
لانه رب العالمين
فالزواج هنا لرب العالمين
في الحديث القدسي :( من عمل عملا اشرك فيه غيري ، فهو له ولشركه )
تسلم اخي طارق
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*اذا حب الله هو اصل الحب 
فاذا احبتت الله حقا 
احبك الله 
واذا احبك الله 
نادي منادي في السماء ان الله احب فلان فاحبوه 
فاحبته الملائكة 
ونادت الملائكة في اهل الارض 
ان الله احب فلان فاحبوه 
فيحبه اهل الارض 
ويجد القبول اين ما ذهب 
فيصبح حبه من غير الالم 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

[/RIGHT]

عشان كده خليك زينا وإقتنع بالوضع الراهن لمن ربنا يفتحها عليك بعد داك تفكر في الحب والزواج ...

مشكور مرة أخري يا رائع ...



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
:Laie_22: هوووووووووووي ما تقولني كلام ما قلته
انا قلت انو اليومين ديل الحب الرومانسي دائما ما لا يعبر عن الواقع
وهذا في الحلقة الخامسة حنوريكم تحبو كيف ان شاء الله
اما عن الزواج فاقول :
انت اذا سعيت وعملت كل العليك ( ان شاء الله قدرتك ستة ملاعق )
وداير تعرس خلال 3 شهور من الان بتعرس
بس اكرب وصفي النية لله تعالي
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

اذا حب الله هو اصل الحب 
فاذا احبتت الله حقا 
احبك الله 
واذا احبك الله 
نادي منادي في السماء ان الله احب فلان فاحبوه 
فاحبته الملائكة 
ونادت الملائكة في اهل الارض 
ان الله احب فلان فاحبوه 
فيحبه اهل الارض 
ويجد القبول اين ما ذهب 
فيصبح حبه من غير الالم 



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
:1 (11):
اذا عندك افكار قريبة من هذه
او عندك قضايا لشباب اليوم الساخنة  وحلول لها 
ممكن اعرضها علي معد البرامج لعرضها علي المستشارين للتاكد من المادة تمهيدا للتعاقد معاك
اممم بس التعاقد دون التزامات مالية او حفظ لحقوق الملكية
والدعوة موجهة لكل اعضاء المنبر العندهم افكار او قضايا شباب ساخنة
قرييييييييييييبا مفاجاة خاصة ببرنامج سبعة دقائق ان شاء الله .
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
:Laie_22: هوووووووووووي ما تقولني كلام ما قلته
انا قلت انو اليومين ديل الحب الرومانسي دائما ما لا يعبر عن الواقع
وهذا في الحلقة الخامسة حنوريكم تحبو كيف ان شاء الله
اما عن الزواج فاقول :
انت اذا سعيت وعملت كل العليك ( ان شاء الله قدرتك ستة ملاعق )
وداير تعرس خلال 3 شهور من الان بتعرس
بس اكرب وصفي النية لله تعالي




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

يازول علي مسئوليتك 3 شهور بس ... أنا حاتوكل ...
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*مشكووووووور حبيبنا خالد
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

يازول علي مسئوليتك 3 شهور بس ... أنا حاتوكل ...



 علي مسئوليتي اذا :
1- صفيت النية لله تعالي ( انا عاوز اعرس عشانك يا رب )
2- اسال مجربين كيف تمو الموضوع 
2- عملت العليك ( كل البتقدر عليهو ) .. زي ما قلت ليك اذا قدرتك ستة ملاعق وبديت بيها وختيتا في البيت ان شاء الله العرس يتم
3- اتوكل علي رب العالمين وثق فيه
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

علي مسئوليتي 
اتوكل علي رب العالمين وثق فيه



من توكل على الله فهو حسبه 

انت ذاتك شرحوه 
*

----------


## asimayis

*الف شكر .. يديك العافية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*روعة ياخالد عيساوي
فعلا ابداع

*

----------

